# Millburn / Short Hills NJ 2/26/2010 Snow Storm



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

We got about 20 Inches of the white stuff $$$$$$


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Make a Photobucket.com account. That's the way I do it.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Trying to figure out how to post pictures and video?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Go to Photobucket.com and follow the directions. It's very easy. Then each pic/video has a direct link that you copy and paste into the pictures icon box thing.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks Ill get to work on it now


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Great pics! That Jeep and Fisher are great combo.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree- nice rig. Always wanted to try plowing w/ a Jeep.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ken643/Snow%20Storm/MVI_1466.flv


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ken643/Snow%20Storm/MVI_1457.flv


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ken643/Snow%20Storm/MVI_1456.flv


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ken643/Snow%20Storm/MVI_1455.flv


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ken643/Snow%20Storm/MVI_1454.flv


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ken643/Snow%20Storm/MVI_1453.flv


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sweet videos Ken. It sounds like it's an automatic, is that right? I bet the lockers come in real handy don't they. That's good plowin music too.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes It is 2004 Rubicon, with an automatic. Actually I have not needed to use the lockers as of yet for plowing.I took the MTR's off for the winter and put a set of top of the line Blizzaks snows on. They are a really sweet snow tire, very very soft rubber. They will come off after winter and stored. then the MTR's go back on. I tried the lockers out on a few trails near my house they do make a nice difference. maybe ill try them out next snow fall if we get any more this year. My first fisher, its awesome on and off in 30 seconds. and when its off the remaining frame work is barely noticable.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ken643/Snow%20Storm/MVI_1465.flv


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

The plow and Jeep match almost perfect colorwise. Nice pics. My daily drivers a Jeep.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

that snow pile looks to be almost half way in front of that garage door.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I wasnt finished yet, I cleared it


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics ken....the jeep looks great for driveways....what a winter.....still cant believe it


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I think this is all a conspiracy. All of the New Jersey guys got together and took a class in photo shop in order to create these pictures to post on plowsite. Because we all know that NJ never gets snow. You almost pulled one over on us guys. Good One!:salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1017466 said:


> I think this is all a conspiracy. All of the New Jersey guys got together and took a class in photo shop in order to create these pictures to post on plowsite. Because we all know that NJ never gets snow. You almost pulled one over on us guys. Good One!:salute:


lol...jersey is the new snow belt....over 40 inches for the month and 65-72 on the year for cnj/north jersey...pretty crazy


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

tls22;1017470 said:


> lol...jersey is the new snow belt....over 40 inches for the month and 65-72 on the year for cnj/north jersey...pretty crazy


I know I mean you guys beat us and we are still under par here in cleveland. But we still had a good one so far so I am not complaining. I hope you guys enjoyed it. The snow goods answered yours prayers so no snow for another 10 years. But hey sell the seasonal contracts to everyone after a year like this and make a killing payupnext year when you get a total of 6 to 10 inches.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1017489 said:


> I know I mean you guys beat us and we are still under par here in cleveland. But we still had a good one so far so I am not complaining. I hope you guys enjoyed it. The snow goods answered yours prayers so no snow for another 10 years. But hey sell the seasonal contracts to everyone after a year like this and make a killing payupnext year when you get a total of 6 to 10 inches.


Yeah def........i fully expect to have a dud year next winter...trying to not get use to this...and we only avg 28 a season and that is often very hard to get to...i will have a pic thread up soon....leran alot this winter and also no break-downs......hope ur having a good year


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice set up guy, is that an HT series plow, nice plowing and gota love the music lol


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Its an LD series Fisher 6'9". This season brings back the memories of 1996 with lots of snow here in NJ


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, This Jeep is fun and does a awesome job and the fisher plow I am very impressed with. its my fist fisher and I love it, Yes Jaunuary was a dud, now February is making up for it. Now hopefully march will not let us down. Think Snow $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea im only 16 its my first year plowing i need some drive ways tho, how many do u do?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have around 40 Driveways, that includes 2 small parking lots. Cha Ching $$$$$


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

thats awsome u must make bank, but u probly get alot more were u live, i live in northern NH


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, in my area you can get good money snow plowing, I mean real good money,lol in this deep stuff say 18-20 inches of snow $2-$300 hundred per driveway easy.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

2-300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in one storm!!!!!!! holy **** thats insane, im jealous lol


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah its nice bucks!!


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

yea i live like 10 min from the millburn/short hills area, its very affluent to say the least, great place to have a business!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

awsome videos. just wanted to add that in the last vid where u were listining to newsradio 880 wcbs thats the same station i listen to at 4am or so to get the lasted on the track of the strom. just thought that was funny.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah Great radio station, Here its 101.1 FM And yes this town has Money, Well Short Hills has BIG BIG money !!$$$$$$$$$ Cha Ching!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Its all melting ;(


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Tonka yellow, I love it !


----------

